# Free Vape Juice - PIF



## vicTor (17/5/21)

hi,

struggling to make it through the month with Juice ?

don't be sad, I'll make you glad !



my famous "immigrating friend" has asked me to assist those in need of Juice wherever I can, what a legend !

Please note I am in JHB - PM me if you need assistance with Juice.

regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 27


----------



## Munro31 (17/5/21)

vicTor said:


> hi,
> 
> struggling to make it through the month with Juice ?
> 
> ...


Pour this man a Bells!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/5/21)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can we have this @minergoldshell bombshelled out of here please....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can we have this @minergoldshell bombshelled out of here please....



huh ? what happened ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/5/21)

vicTor said:


> huh ? what happened ?



Our awesome admins saved us from dark side infiltrators disrupting the balance of the force...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Our awesome admins saved us from dark side infiltrators disrupting the balance of the force...



Nuked the SOB!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (18/5/21)

Kudos to you @vicTor !

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Mollie (18/5/21)

Thanks alot Timothy you are the man

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (20/5/21)

good people,

Other than already bottled juice to assist with, I also have 0mg juice (4 flavours) in bulk which I can assist with. Simply add nicotine to your desired strength.

...so, bring your can, let's make a plan
...bring your bottle, let's go full throttle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (20/5/21)

vicTor said:


> good people,
> 
> Other than already bottled juice to assist with, I also have 0mg juice (4 flavours) in bulk which I can assist with. Simply add nicotine to your desired strength.
> 
> ...


Legend in the making.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (23/5/21)

bump

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (26/5/21)

bump up the jam

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (30/5/21)

bump

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (6/6/21)

helped another 3 guys today, awesome

others welcome

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## jprossouw (6/6/21)

Great stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/6/21)

vicTor said:


> helped another 3 guys today, awesome
> 
> others welcome

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## WV2021 (7/6/21)

Good Afternoon do you perhaps shipped.I'm a brother in need of some juice as I do not have funds to purchase.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (7/6/21)

hi, you most welcome if you cover the shipping, pm me

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## WV2021 (8/6/21)

This Forum really helps those in need please keep up the goodwork.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (11/6/21)

another happy vaper sorted for a while

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## WV2021 (11/6/21)

A Big Thank you to @vicTor .

Please keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (13/6/21)

hi guys, eish, please

the juice is for free, mahala, but !

- I can not deliver it to your bra 30km away

- I can not "throw in shipping"

- I can not make 3mg into 6mg, eish

trying my best here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (13/6/21)

vicTor said:


> hi guys, eish, please
> 
> the juice is for free, mahala, but !
> 
> ...


Can you throw in a mod, tank coils and cotton? I'll pay shipping, but only half.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (13/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Can you throw in a mod, tank coils and cotton? I'll pay shipping, but only half.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (13/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Can you throw in a mod, tank coils and cotton? I'll pay shipping, but only half.



I'm on my last bag of cotton but you can have half

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Mollie (13/6/21)

vicTor said:


> hi guys, eish, please
> 
> the juice is for free, mahala, but !
> 
> ...


Too many eish haha 
I still got some juice and mixed up some juice over the weekend

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Munro31 (13/6/21)

vicTor said:


> I'm on my last bag of cotton but you can have half


Was asking for a friend

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (13/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Was asking for a friend



I can give your friend 4 x 60ml juice and half bag cotton, pm me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Munro31 (13/6/21)

vicTor said:


> I can give your friend 4 x 60ml juice and half bag cotton, pm me


No mod and tank , no deal

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (13/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> No mod and tank , no deal


Ill add in two Duracell D cells for good measure

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/6/21)

I can also spare one of my coils in my dual coil RDA... or half a coil in my single...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (14/6/21)

so I need ideas please, 

I have +/- 10 litres of 0mg juice to give away to the needy but no one has shown any interest, it might obviously be because it's 0mg

I can not afford to add nicotine at my expense nor can I vape it myself due to the PG issue (it's 70/30)

I just feel it will be a sin for this juice to go to waste.

any ideas ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (14/6/21)

vicTor said:


> so I need ideas please,
> 
> I have +/- 10 litres of 0mg juice to give away to the needy but no one has shown any interest, it might obviously be because it's 0mg
> 
> ...


Well to get 10 litres of juice to 3mg you’d need 800-900 off mls of 36mg Nic. 

I’ll sponsor you a bottle dude no problem. 

I know what it’s like to battle and it’s kak and I’m happy to help if I can.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (16/6/21)

the juice is not for Persons Under 18

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Slick (16/6/21)

vicTor said:


> so I need ideas please,
> 
> I have +/- 10 litres of 0mg juice to give away to the needy but no one has shown any interest, it might obviously be because it's 0mg
> 
> ...


@vicTor I think if you do want to make it into 3mg juice it would be best to use 100mg nic,if I calculated correctly you should need about 300mls,end product should result in around 65/35,but the nic will set you back around R750,it's a tough 1 hey,I find it difficult to even bin a 100ml juice but sometimes I have to because mine can be unvapable at times 

PS. Why don't you list the flavours or profiles to tempt some of us

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

vicTor said:


> hi guys, eish, please
> 
> the juice is for free, mahala, but !
> 
> ...


And here was i hoping you would ship some via DHL to me, but all you are offering is the juice 100% absolutely free!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] This must warrant a generosity badge, if it doesn't exist then i suggest it does now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (16/6/21)

Slick said:


> @vicTor I think if you do want to make it into 3mg juice it would be best to use 100mg nic,if I calculated correctly you should need about 300mls,end product should result in around 65/35,but the nic will set you back around R750,it's a tough 1 hey,I find it difficult to even bin a 100ml juice but sometimes I have to because mine can be unvapable at times
> 
> PS. Why don't you list the flavours or profiles to tempt some of us



of the bulk 0mg juice available we have:

pink gin
toffee
blueberry cheesecake
baklava

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (16/6/21)

Timwis said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] This must warrant a generosity badge, if it doesn't exist then i suggest it does now!



in all honesty, all credit goes to the juice maker/mixer

he asked me out of the kindness of his heart to please help guys and girls struggling with juice to assist them

so I'm on a mission !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

vicTor said:


> in all honesty, all credit goes to the juice maker/mixer
> 
> he asked me out of the kindness of his heart to please help guys and girls struggling with juice to assist them
> 
> so I'm on a mission !


Peeps would of got a bit worried if when you named the flavours it included Monkeys Fart!

They sound spot on people are not just getting an helping hand but some nice flavours there!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (16/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Peeps would of got a bit worried if when you named the flavours it included Monkeys Fart!
> 
> They sound spot on people are not just getting an helping hand but some nice flavours there!



would never mess with those Monkey Fart guys, they dangerous !

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

vicTor said:


> would never mess with those Monkey Fart guys, they dangerous !


So 60mls of Monkey's fart with a free death threat not on offer then?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (16/6/21)

@vicTor I don't think you need to alter anything. What your doing is already a good deed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## vicTor (17/6/21)

check this ou ! @DarthBranMuffin 

he pulled finger and orginised bottles and shipping and has 4 x 500ml free juice on the way to him, boom !

not only will he make use of it but also plans to distribute to the needy vapers in his area ! wow !

who's the man ?

Darth Bran !

who's the man ?

Darth Bran !

who's the man ?

Darth Bran !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/6/21)

vicTor said:


> check this ou ! @DarthBranMuffin
> 
> he pulled finger and orginised bottles and shipping and has 4 x 500ml free juice on the way to him, boom !
> 
> ...


@DarthBranMuffin for president. Epic dude, well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/6/21)

month end special !

you pay ZERO for ZERO mg juice - 4, yes 4 flavours !

not for persons under 18

T&C's apply

vape responsibly

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (25/6/21)

vicTor said:


> T&C's apply


 in the small print does it specify after handover of said juice you own them!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Modyrts (25/6/21)

@vicTor @DarthBranMuffin you guys deserve a lot more credit for this
Vaping can be quite expensive especially for those just getting into it for the first time
Even those of us who have been vaping for years can sometimes end up in a tight spot. While vg/pg nic and flavors are not cheap you guys are still making an effort to help out and I truly respect that.

Keep up the good work guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/6/21)

I will be getting a bunch of smaller bottles over the weekend, decant and label them and make up "sample" packs of 4 (1 of each juice) that will be at hand for anyone in DBN in need of a little pick-me-up (IOW: you can come pick it up if you are in need) for as long as I have available. Will be one pack per person only.

Like @vicTor mentioned, it is 0mg juice, no nic added.

Flavors are:
- Blueberry Cheesecake
- Caramel Toffee
- Pink Gin
- Baklava

Will also be doing a little flavor test (if I get time this weekend).

Will drop a line early next week when it is all ready to go go go... watch this space!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Modyrts (25/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I will be getting a bunch of smaller bottles over the weekend, decant and label them and make up "sample" packs of 4 (1 of each juice) that will be at hand for anyone in DBN in need of a little pick-me-up (IOW: you can come pick it up if you are in need) for as long as I have available. Will be one pack per person only.
> 
> Like @vicTor mentioned, it is 0mg juice, no nic added.
> 
> ...



Would definitely love to try a pink gin flavor!
If you don't mind I'd love to pick up a sample of that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (25/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I will be getting a bunch of smaller bottles over the weekend, decant and label them and make up "sample" packs of 4 (1 of each juice) that will be at hand for anyone in DBN in need of a little pick-me-up (IOW: you can come pick it up if you are in need) for as long as I have available. Will be one pack per person only.
> 
> Like @vicTor mentioned, it is 0mg juice, no nic added.
> 
> ...



bravo !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)

Baklava and toffee is great - this juice carried me through lockdown ,Victor if I pay for shipping ,may I have some ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (25/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Baklava and toffee is great - this juice carried me through lockdown ,Victor if I pay for shipping ,may I have some ?



bro you're close, I'll even deliver

but you do realize it's 0mg ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)

vicTor said:


> bro you're close, I'll even deliver
> 
> but you do realize it's 0mg ?


No prob - would like that if convenient for you .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (25/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> No prob - would like that if convenient for you .



sure thing telegram me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)

now what can a man say .... thank you sincerely !!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (29/6/21)

another guy pulling finger

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/21)

Sets made up and ready to be wrapped up.

1 set handed out today, one set on hold for @Modyrts once he is back in DBN.

6 sets left to go to any takers in DBN.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (29/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Sets made up and ready to be wrapped up.
> 
> 1 set handed out today, one set on hold for @Modyrts once he is back in DBN.
> 
> ...



beautiful !

who's the man ?

Darth Bran !!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/21)

they are 50ml bottles... so its 200ml of FREE, yes, thats right, FREE juice.... 0mg... Free to use, Free of nicotine, Free packaging and if you rinse and sterilize the bottles afterwards, you have four Free bottles for Free too that you can decant some hand sanitizer into and stick in your wife's portable black hole (aka handbag).....

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (29/6/21)

...and another one going out !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor (30/6/21)

shoooo sheeee

free juice and still ouens are picky, strange world

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (30/6/21)

vicTor said:


> shoooo sheeee
> 
> free juice and still ouens are picky, strange world


Do you expect anything else?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (30/6/21)

vicTor said:


> shoooo sheeee
> 
> free juice and still ouens are picky, strange world


I was a waiter at Ocean Basket Menlyn a million years ago. We used to offer free cappuccinos, coffee or espresso with every main meal. You won’t believe how many people threw fits because we wouldn’t upgrade their free coffee from a cup, to a mug, or add an extra bowl of whipped cream... or even upgrade it to an irish coffee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## outlaw_cloud (30/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Sets made up and ready to be wrapped up.
> 
> 1 set handed out today, one set on hold for @Modyrts once he is back in DBN.
> 
> ...



I’ll take I’m based in Durban 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DavyH (30/6/21)

vicTor said:


> shoooo sheeee
> 
> free juice and still ouens are picky, strange world



No good deed goes unpunished.

(Terry Pratchett? Douglas Adams? One or t’other, certainly.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/6/21)

outlaw_cloud said:


> I’ll take I’m based in Durban
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Message incoming...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## GSM500 (30/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> they are 50ml bottles... so its 200ml of FREE, yes, thats right, FREE juice.... 0mg... Free to use, Free of nicotine, Free packaging and if you rinse and sterilize the bottles afterwards, you have four Free bottles for Free too that you can decant some hand sanitizer into and stick in your wife's portable black hole (aka handbag).....


You mean the wife's Abyss! the crap that they keep in there

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/6/21)

GSM500 said:


> You mean the wife's Abyss! the crap that they keep in there



Wife survival kit, including but not limited to makeup, mirror, tissues, lip ice, brush, ex boyfriends, 7 day food parcel, water purification system, till slips, old chewing gum and that something something that might come in handy NEVER...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DavyH (30/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Wife survival kit, including but not limited to makeup, mirror, tissues, lip ice, brush, ex boyfriends, 7 day food parcel, water purification system, till slips, old chewing gum and that something something that might come in handy NEVER...



That's the evening bag. The daytime bag/Tardis holds lots of stuff, not just the bare essentials listed above.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (30/6/21)

DavyH said:


> That's the evening bag. The daytime bag/Tardis holds lots of stuff, not just the bare essentials listed above.


Then there’s the crap they keep in the boot of their car as well…

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## GSM500 (30/6/21)

DavyH said:


> That's the evening bag. The daytime bag/Tardis holds lots of stuff, not just the bare essentials listed above.


Was thinking Tardis as well but an Abyss just doesn't stop going down

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJB85 (30/6/21)

GSM500 said:


> Was thinking Tardis as well but an Abyss just doesn't stop going down


Like the turtles...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/6/21)

Am I the only one that 'is' his wife's handbag???? The woman refuses to carry a bag around, so all the essentials always goes into my pockets...

Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (30/6/21)

G


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Am I the only one that 'is' his wife's handbag???? The woman refuses to carry a bag around, so all the essentials always goes into my pockets...


Good pick, it would be worse with a bag

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CJB85 (30/6/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Am I the only one that 'is' his wife's handbag???? The woman refuses to carry a bag around, so all the essentials always goes into my pockets...


I’m often a hybrid version of that... the handbag goes with, but the items that need easy access are passed my way...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (30/6/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Am I the only one that 'is' his wife's handbag???? The woman refuses to carry a bag around, so all the essentials always goes into my pockets...


Exactly that, she's a bit of a tom boy, handbag or even purse out of the question, it's worse in summer as she tends to wear clothes with no pockets so while she's enjoying the sun i am sweating my bollo**s off due to having to wear a coat with pockets to be able to carry both our stuff, wallet, her money, two phones, two vaping devices plus anything else she decided she needed with no consideration to someone has to carry it (because it won't be her but muggins)!!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH (1/7/21)

How did it happen?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MoeWaseem (1/7/21)

Me please if theres any left lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (1/7/21)

DavyH said:


> How did it happen?
> 
> View attachment 233500


With ease!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (1/7/21)

@vicTor see above, another customer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (1/7/21)

MoeWaseem said:


> Me please if theres any left lol



hi, all is booked, pending collection but I'll give you 2 of my bottles, 3mg

come collect Edenvale

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoeWaseem (1/7/21)

vicTor said:


> hi, all is booked, pending collection but I'll give you 2 of my bottles, 3mg
> 
> come collect Edenvale


Thank you brother you are a true legend.. I will try and arrange transport to come collect

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (1/7/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Wife survival kit, including but not limited to makeup, mirror, tissues, lip ice, brush, ex boyfriends, 7 day food parcel, water purification system, till slips, old chewing gum and that something something that might come in handy NEVER...


You forgot, beating hearts of enemies,bottled and arranged by date of removal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (1/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I’m often a hybrid version of that... the handbag goes with, but the items that need easy access are passed my way...



See @Dela Rey Steyn , sh!t just got real!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (2/7/21)

...some more leaving to Kaapstad

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/9/21)

hi, after waiting weeks for people to collect juice from me and no one pitching up, I must now get rid of it, it will be a sin to chuck it and I can not vape it myself.

there is roughly 700ml, 4 flavours all 0mg

it is *free*, just come and get it, I'm in Edenvale JHB, I can not ship, nor decant you can take it as is

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/21)

vicTor said:


> hi, after waiting weeks for people to collect juice from me and no one pitching up, I must now get rid of it, it will be a sin to chuck it and I can not vape it myself.
> 
> there is roughly 700ml, 4 flavours all 0mg
> 
> ...



Maybe I must get some of these from you.... Nah, there are less fortunate. Come on people, these are amazing juices, all very well crafted.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/9/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Maybe I must get some of these from you.... Nah, there are less fortunate. Come on people, these are amazing juices, all very well crafted.


Better you than it going down the drain if no one takes it!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (17/9/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Maybe I must get some of these from you.... Nah, there are less fortunate. Come on people, these are amazing juices, all very well crafted.



and sold to the General !!

thanks so much !

whatsapp me bra

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (18/9/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Maybe I must get some of these from you.... Nah, there are less fortunate. Come on people, these are amazing juices, all very well crafted.



@Dela Rey Steyn Go and get them! @vicTor said "after waiting weeks for people to collect juice from me and no one pitching up".
If the "less fortunate" wanted them they should have made a plan by now!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33 (18/9/21)

Hooked said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn Go and get them! @vicTor said "after waiting weeks for people to collect juice from me and no one pitching up".
> If the "less fortunate" wanted them they should have made a plan by now!!


Yup. Agreed. Go for it @Dela Rey Steyn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (22/11/21)

vicTor said:


> so I need ideas please,
> 
> I have +/- 10 litres of 0mg juice to give away to the needy but no one has shown any interest, it might obviously be because it's 0mg
> 
> ...


I will take 0mg if thats possible?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (22/11/21)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> I will take 0mg if thats possible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



sure, I have about 500ml blueberry cheesecake ice cream for you

please come and collect it

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (22/11/21)

vicTor said:


> sure, I have about 500ml blueberry cheesecake ice cream for you
> 
> please come and collect it


Can i send shipping money? Pudo is around 50 rand but end of month
0761237387 whatsapp if you want

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (22/11/21)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Can i send shipping money? Pudo is around 50 rand but end of month
> 0761237387 whatsapp if you want
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



the juice is in a 5L can, won't fit pudo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (22/11/21)

vicTor said:


> the juice is in a 5L can, won't fit pudo


How much would shipping be?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (22/11/21)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> How much would shipping be?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



no idea bro, I don't want to get involved, you are most welcome to the juice but you have to make the arrangements

thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (23/11/21)

https://www.pudo.co.za/show-me-the-moola.php

Look here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (23/11/21)

Stranger said:


> https://www.pudo.co.za/show-me-the-moola.php
> 
> Look here


I don't know the size of the bottle tho

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (23/11/21)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> I don't know the size of the bottle tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



it's a normal 5L jerry can

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (23/11/21)

vicTor said:


> it's a normal 5L jerry can


It will fit into a meduim





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/11/21)

@vicTor - Can you drop off at a PUDO site? If so, which one is closest?

@Sheldonjohn1342 - PM me your address and I will cover the PUDO fees on this one as part of the PIF.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stranger (23/11/21)

How very generous

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (23/11/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> @vicTor - Can you drop off at a PUDO site? If so, which one is closest?
> 
> @Sheldonjohn1342 - PM me your address and I will cover the PUDO fees on this one as part of the PIF.



yes I could, but only tomorrow, will check on the app and let you know

nice one A

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (23/11/21)

vicTor said:


> yes I could, but only tomorrow, will check on the app and let you know
> 
> nice one A


Thank you guys i will spread the pif to the uncle nextdoor who is a pensioner so half the juice will be given that side

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (24/11/21)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Thank you guys i will spread the pif to the uncle nextdoor who is a pensioner so half the juice will be given that side
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



your juice is Pudo'd bro

thanks fur your part in this @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (24/11/21)

vicTor said:


> your juice is Pudo'd bro
> 
> thanks fur your part in this @ivc_mixer
> 
> View attachment 244708


Thank you so much
Both you guys you're real gents
Did you receive a tracking code?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/11/21)

vicTor said:


> your juice is Pudo'd bro
> 
> thanks fur your part in this @ivc_mixer


My part was the least in this, thanks go to you for your generous donation

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/11/21)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Thank you so much
> Both you guys you're real gents
> Did you receive a tracking code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM with the details

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (24/11/21)

vicTor said:


> it's a normal 5L jerry can


Dude did those containers fill up by themselves.
Epic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (24/11/21)

Resistance said:


> Dude did those containers fill up by themselves.
> Epic!



howzit, no sorry that was from the first pic, just to show the size of the can in question

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (24/11/21)

vicTor said:


> howzit, no sorry that was from the first pic, just to show the size of the can in question


Thought you had behind the scenes activity happening. 
Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (24/11/21)

Resistance said:


> Thought you had behind the scenes activity happening.
> Keep up the good work!



always fighting the good fight boss

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/11/21)

Well done to everyone involved with this donation, directly and indirectly ... You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (25/11/21)

Thanks gents i recieved the juice and already gave the uncle next door aswell

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Morix (2/12/21)

vicTor said:


> it's a normal 5L jerry can


Are there any left?


----------



## vicTor (2/12/21)

Morix said:


> Are there any left?



hi, no, been giving out since May, all done

would like to thank Chris again for his generosity

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Morix (2/12/21)

All good thanx anyway.. Late to the party i guess..everyone has left.. Ill just walk around the room and finish all the little bits of booze left in the glasses standing on the tables.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/12/21)

vicTor said:


> hi, no, been giving out since May, all done
> would like to thank Chris again for his generosity



Chris?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (2/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Chris?


Yes, you know from Egoli... Chris Edwards.


----------



## vicTor (2/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Chris?



yes, he immigrated and could not take the juice with him, so he decided to let me distribute it to the less fortunate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/12/21)

vicTor said:


> yes, he immigrated and could not take the juice with him, so he decided to let me distribute it to the less fortunate


What an amazing gesture  ... I thought it may be the owner of the lil' vape store in Edenglen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/12/21)

What's that in the background?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

